# Mystery TV Episode



## tsquint (Aug 23, 2004)

I have tried my hardest to figure out what this show was I watched about 10-15 years ago. It was about some people that lived inside a force field and appeared to be very nice and wholesome. They also lived the lifestyle of people from around 150 years ago. A military force was outside the force field and one of the scientists wanted to get inside because he fell in love with a woman on the inside. They developed a machine that would throw a ball against the force field to see if it ever came down. The guy ended up getting inside and the nice people turned out to be monstrousities and attacked him.

Does anyone know what the devil this program was?

Thanks,
TS


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know, but have you tried looking at 'Outer Limits' or 'Twilight Zone' episodes?


----------



## Mariel (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I've seen that one and I'm pretty sure it's a Outer limits episode.
:blpaw:


----------

